
First glimpse of Kotlin 1.1: Coroutines, Type aliases and more - aembleton
https://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/07/first-glimpse-of-kotlin-1-1-coroutines-type-aliases-and-more/
======
nikolay
Great stuff! Now I have absolutely no doubts, which would be my preferred JVM
language!

